# July - Spitfire Audio "Soft Piano" Demo



## tiago (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi guys! This time I wanted to share with you a solo piano track that I composed recently, using Spitfire's "Soft Piano" library. This piano was recommended to me by another composer friend of mine, and I was absolutely amazed that there's a free piano out there that can deliver such a beautiful sound, so I decided to make this demo for it. Also wanted to give special thanks to Christian and Paul at Spitfire for making this wonderful gem available to us and would highly recommend you guys to check it out if you haven't already (you can download it for free after giving a small donation for charity). As always, any feedback you can give on the composition (and production) of this track is very much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 3, 2017)

Sounds great. Very nice song to feature the felt piano. I can even hear combining this with harp, chimes, or wine glasses. Congrats!


----------



## tiago (Jul 7, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sounds great. Very nice song to feature the felt piano. I can even hear combining this with harp, chimes, or wine glasses. Congrats!



Thanks for listening, kurt! I like the idea of mixing this piano with harp and chimes... Spitfire has Labs libraries available for both of these instruments, so I'll make sure to check them out as well (maybe I'll also make a demo for those freebies). Cheers!


----------



## s_bettinzana (Jul 8, 2017)

That soft piano is great for this piece, but your composition is excellent. Great pathos! Thank you for sharing.
Just checked your YT channel: very nice music there!

Silvano


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice job, that was my first Kontakt piano and I still love it perhaps even more than the newer more expensive Felt Piano what are you using for your drone btw ?

I'm cc ing in @Spitfire Team so they get a chance to hopefully hear this as well.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 8, 2017)

I really like this. And I love how you're demoing the Spitfire Labs products. They have a lot of really nice instruments in that range.


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> That soft piano is great for this piece, but your composition is excellent. Great pathos! Thank you for sharing.
> Just checked your YT channel: very nice music there!
> 
> Silvano



Thanks a lot for the kind words, Silvano! Really glad to know you enjoyed my music.


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Nice job, that was my first Kontakt piano and I still love it perhaps even more than the newer more expensive Felt Piano what are you using for your drone btw ?
> 
> I'm cc ing in @Spitfire Team so they get a chance to hopefully hear this as well.



Thanks for listening, synthpunk! The drone is a texture from Symphobia Lumina.


----------



## tiago (Jul 12, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I really like this. And I love how you're demoing the Spitfire Labs products. They have a lot of really nice instruments in that range.



Thanks for the kind comment, Mornats! The Spitfire Labs series is indeed fantastic. I've downloaded more Labs intruments recently and hope to have some more demos soon.


----------



## Vik (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi, is this piano still downloadable?


----------



## blougui (Mar 29, 2018)

No, Labs instruments are not available at the moment. We understand they'll come back later with a new "engine" and not all of them.
Hope that helps.


----------

